# PCV connections



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

As I understand it, PCV valve in front of valley pan,connects via a 3 way "V" shaped connector to the 2 PCV ports on the front top of the intake manifold.
As in the 1st pic.
And the same as the 2nd pic.........
Yet why do I have this 2 foot long hose that I see on so many cars?
Is there a 4th connection for the PCV?
Could my old (missing valley pan have had the PCV valve in the rear of pan?
R confused.
what gives?
thanks as always


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Your valley pan is supposed to have the PCV valve plugged in at the passenger side rear. Do you have the "wrong" valley pan?? The PCV hose on the '67 goes from the rear of the pan, thru the bracket, tees off, and then both ends plug into the intake ports.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

it fits perfectly and at over $100's i'll get used to it lol


----------

